
H.264 is Magic – a technical walkthrough - relaunched
https://sidbala.com/h-264-is-magic/
======
sp332
I'm still bummed that DarkShikari's blog is defunct. He's the lead x264
developer and x264 is one of the best H.264 encoders. The Internet Archive has
a good copy though.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20141103202912/http://x264dev.mu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141103202912/http://x264dev.multimedia.cx:80/archives/472)

